# Miniature Cattle



## CCWriter (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a miniature Jersey/Lowline cross, who is my sweet little princess. She's 33" tall right now, and 1 1/2 years old. We just got the call today that her 'boyfriend' is ready to come home with us. He is also Jersey/Lowline cross, but reversed (she is mostly Jersey, he is mostly Lowline). We chose this combination so we will get good calves, no matter what. If she has a heifer - the Jersey makes for a great milker. If she has a bull (to be quickly converted to a steer), we get a freezer full of Black Angus beef! 
Mini cows can be kept 4 per acre; they require 30% of the food of a standard cow, but provide 70% of the meat; a mini milker provides 50-75% of the milk of her full size counterpart. Can you tell I'm geeked about miniature cattle?!!


----------



## Beeorganic (Jun 20, 2012)

Edited to delete


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Interesting, never really read much about them, got any photos of yours?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Beeorganic said:


> The cost to purchase these cows is what % of a standard cow?


That is the problem around here, the price is double or more for "mini" anything.


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

how large are these guys compared to Dexter???


----------



## CCWriter (Jun 20, 2012)

Beeorganic & Sundancers, The cost of these cattle varies greatly. I once saw an amazing Charlevoix bull (As far as I know, the Charlevoix breed is still only full size, just saying cost can be exorbitant - big or small). He was massive, and solid muscle. I asked how much a calf from him would run. Got one of those 'if you have to ask, you can't afford it' answers. Do you absolutely have to have a 5 star lineage? If so, you probably must have a 'pure' animal. I saw online, a pure animal with fancy lineage for $35,000!  My baby girl is not 'pure', but she can be registered (we are waiting - she needs to be 3 years old to take a true height. If she stays under 36"-or 38, I can't remember which, she can be registered as a micro-mini, and her calves will be more valuable). The miniature cattle market is still in it's infancy in this country, so costs presently reflect that. Dexters are somewhat cheaper, are usually about the same size (about 42" fully grown) and are a great option. I jumped at the chance to buy Ice Cream (my princess), because she can give me 2-3 gallons of 4% butterfat milk per day, she's a great lawn mower/fertilizer who doesn't damage the turf, and she needed me (she was sick, and I nursed her back to health). 
Keith, I do have pictures, but my computer and/or IP has decided lately not to let me upload anything  If I can get the thing to cooperate, I would gladly show her off


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't get me wrong ...  the mini is great, it is the price (in my area) that is out of line.

Mini is the hot new thing ... I know because I have a mini Jack ... lol ... Right now he is up to par.  (and doing a great guard job!)

And to be honest I don't mind the farmer making a little money. With that said if I can buy a standard for half the price ???? ... just saying ...


----------



## CCWriter (Jun 20, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Don't get me wrong ...  the mini is great, it is the price (in my area) that is out of line.
> 
> Mini is the hot new thing ... I know because I have a mini Jack ... lol ... Right now he is up to par.  (and doing a great guard job!)
> 
> And to be honest I don't mind the farmer making a little money. With that said if I can buy a standard for half the price ???? ... just saying ...


Agreed. A full size Jersey HAD been my plan. I was lucky to get my girl at a great price for my area. DH and I calculated it out though, under 1/3 the feed, for the life of the animal, more than makes up for the up front investment - without even taking into consideration the sale of any heifer calves. For our needs/wants/land size, miniatures were the smartest option.


----------



## power (Jun 20, 2012)

If people would look at the cost for pound of meat they get, they would really see what the cost of a mini cow is.
Not a bargain at all.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Would love to see some pics if you get the time.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would love to have a cow, mini or not But unfortunetly my acerage is nothing but jack pines.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I have the same issue. I couldn't support a full size, but I'm entertaining the thought of a mini.


----------



## sharkbait (Jul 14, 2012)

I can do the mini cattle we have talked about getting a small herd of mini long horns but I am terrified of full sized cows lol


----------



## TheBackyardDonnellys17 (Feb 24, 2013)

For egg laying: black australorp!

For personality and friendliness: buff Orpington or Silkie 

I can almost guarantee you that a buff Orpington is the friendliest chicken breed.


----------



## spots (Jun 15, 2013)

For me the best is ester egger


----------



## CCWriter (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry this has taken so long to post. Life, as they say, got in the way! 
Ice Cream on the left. Ferdinand the Bull on the right. No calves yet, but I've got my fingers crossed for one come Spring!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They are so cute! How tall are they ?


----------



## chickenboy15 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a Buffarington and she lays everyday and is nice.


----------



## CCWriter (Jun 20, 2012)

Apyl said:


> They are so cute! How tall are they ?


Apyl, 
Ice Cream is 34 inches tall. Ferdi is 36 inches tall. I admit to needing to put them both on a diet though - they are both almost as wide as they are tall!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Never mind ... me...


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> Never mind ... me...


?.........


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> ?.........


Sorry , I posted something then thought better of it ... lol

CCWriter... Love the picture!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> Sorry , I posted something then thought better of it ... lol CCWriter... Love the picture!


Oh that explains it! Lol.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

I am so interested in eventually getting some of these. Have y'all seen the miniature Brahmans?

Aww! Lol


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I like the Brahmans but never seen a mini. But why not look into a cow (on the small side) that are able to utilize poor quality forage and limited quantities of food and water. They not only survive but thrive.

The watusi .... We have a friend they has a herd of them and they are unreal.. (picture from wiki)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ankole-Watusi_(cattle)


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

They are not minis and are not practical, but you should check out the fat-free belgian blues!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I've heard of but never looked into the belgian blues ...

When they say natural mulation they mean it !!!

WOW! (picture from wiki)


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Ice cream and ferdi! They are cute!


----------

